# How much Acana?



## nickjr000 (Jan 19, 2011)

I've been sticking with acana for my grain free switch. Mixing it in very slowly for 2 weeks now and im at 50 50 with the foods. So far Jax ( e bulldog ) Seems fine with it. How much acana should i be feeding? I see the guidelines on the bag, but is that per day or per feeding? I think its the total per day so u divide that number by how many times u feed. Is this right?


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

What are you switching from, and how much were you feeding? Also how does your dog look? I mean is his weight perfect or could he gain/lose a little? 
I would use "that" as your guide vs. the back of the bag. The bag guidelines tend to overfeed. Not sure how to type what I'm trying to say. As an example, if you were feeding 2 cups old food, after you transition I might only feed 1.75 cups full Acana to start. Remember these foods are a lot richer and without fillers, so your dog doesn't need to eat as much. I would also watch the amount of poop. If he looks like he's become a poop machine, chances are he's getting rid of excess food, so you can cut back on his intake. 
I haven't fed kibble in over a year; but quite a few people that have switched to these better quality foods say they feed 1/4-1/3 less food then what they use to.


----------



## nickjr000 (Jan 19, 2011)

Switching from merrick. He was getting about 1 1/2 cup a day of that. Hes about 20 lbs now. I noticed a little less poop so far but def better poop.


----------

